# Used or new toys needed for Rescue



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope this is O.K. to ask. I am not asking for monies just toys for the kids.
Judy Crowe and her husband have fostered and placed 30 dogs this year themselves for AMA Rescue. Their toys are depleted.
As we have discussed, Rescue only pays for medical bills, meds or special diet foods.
So like Deb and all of us, Judy and her husband have paid for all the needs of all of these dogs. She says her owns dogs favorite toys are now destroyed and hopes for some toys for Christmas for all the dogs still in her home.
If you have lightly used toys your own dogs dont want or a new one that you know wont work for them, Judy's kids will love them
Thanks for helping, Edie

Send to:
Judy Crowe
10520 Burned Oak Lane
Escondido, Ca.
92026-2270


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I think we may be able to purge a couple toys and maybe pickup a couple others.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

I would love to how do i get them to you i have alot of new ones that i buy when they go on clearence and they sit in a box not even open. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:sorry i just read the address :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEEE!!! I just had a toy drive!! :dancing banana::dancing banana:

I'll ship them to Judy as soon as I get back from San Fran!!

I also have a neighbor donating disposable puppy pads. She said she has cases of them. If she delivers, in time, I will also send those to Judy.

Any other fosters in need?? Let us know :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't want to overwhelm Judy with toys so please let me know if I should still send.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll get some toys for some fluffers,I have a cute tiny hoodie I found at Goodwill and I washed it really good,I can donate that too. I'll get some stuff together and post a box next week...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Judy has a lot of dogs at any one time. So sending her toys will help and she can always hold some back for when the others are wrecked. 
She has done an amazing job the past two years . 
We always hope rescue will slow down, but that hasnt happened yet. So, yes please send toys and anything else you have loose in the house. LOL 
If she doesnt need it, Deb or I or Margaret (MSS on SM) or Gigi or our other fosters can use them and Judy will share. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - was wondering same as Erin. Can we spread the dog toy wealth around?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Edie, ordering and sending now. Does she need bully sticks too? I'll add them in anyway. Bless those babies and dear Judie <3


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Edie, ordering and sending now. Does she need bully sticks too? I'll add them in anyway. Bless those babies and dear Judie <3


 
should be there in 7-10 days, sent a toy box as well. Bless the babies and Merry Christmas to them. Thank all of you for all that you do.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Fantastic! We have way too many toys around here. At one point I tried to donate them to a local shelter but they never responded. I will send them out ASAP!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You guys are the best and it will be a VERY Merry Christmas at Judy's house. I will have her take pics of all the kids and the toys.
If she has too many, she can hold them back and ,or am sure she will share with all the fosters if we let her know we need them. 
I have plenty of them myself. I have to order just the "right toys for my bunch, they are picky.
Do any of your kids like the toys that crinkle when they shake them?? Indy and Rosebud (who now lives with me and you guys missed that one..LOL I sneaked her on my list of kids.):innocent: love to toss and shake and throw the crinkle toys. I had a hard time finding more, but did manage to get some for their Christmas stocking...No telling...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

My kids love the crinkle sound toys. Also there's is a toy that you put an empty water bottle in it....oh how they love that, but I couldn't find it. Ho Ho Ho Santa is coming to the babies


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I would like to donate some stuff to. I will start looking around for things they have outgrown. I can also stop by some pet stores this weekend. I always love having an excuse to go anyways. I love shopping for doggies! It's so much fun and now that secret santa is over this is a great excuse for very deserving pups!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll gather up toys and I know I have other things as well. I'll get it done tomorrow and in the mail.
Is there anything else needed?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

allheart said:


> My kids love the crinkle sound toys. Also there's is a toy that you put an empty water bottle in it....oh how they love that, but I couldn't find it. Ho Ho Ho Santa is coming to the babies


Mine too.I never knew they made a toy to put a water bottle in. I was thinking of using those flatsies,the toys w/o stuffing....


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sure we can help! This is like Puppy Angel Tree - I love it!


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

A toy drive for fur babies?? I'm in !!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Puppy pads--couldn't live without them! Precious is such a clean little girl and insists I replace them frequently!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I just had the best time shopping online for doggy toys! They will be shipped directly to Judy!

Please let us know if there's any other tangible needs in the future.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sending new toys via Amazon!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll send some things out tomorrow. Let us know if you are short on anything else.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Edie, thank you for letting us know of the need. It's almost like we are just waiting for someone to speak up and bam! Here we go again, trying to meet the needs of our rescuers. Thank you for all that all of you do.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- thanks for the info. I have an entire box of toys that are never used and I will get those out to Judy -- also some pee pads and extra bedding. She can distribute or use as needed. 

I would also like to delete Judy's addy from this thread as soon as everyone has it. Don't want to leave it hanging out there.

And, Edie, you know that our SM family is very support of our Rescue organizations, so please don't hesitate to let us know whenever something is needed.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

njdrake said:


> I'll gather up toys and I know I have other things as well. I'll get it done tomorrow and in the mail.
> *Is there anything else needed*?


 
Yes, leads, harnesses, and disposable pads. Also, flea medication, if anyone has it laying around ~ LOL


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

I will get some together today and get them mailed out. These precious fluffs need the joy too!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Madison's Mom said:


> I just had the best time shopping online for doggy toys! They will be shipped directly to Judy!
> 
> Please let us know if there's any other tangible needs in the future.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Was it not a blast, knowing it is going to these extra special furbabies :wub:
Just warms your heart. Ahhhhh they will certainly have a Merry Merry Holiday:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll work on getting some things out. Problem is that I donate all extra toys, food and extra needs to our local shelter in Vermont so the cupboard's kind of dry most of the time. I'll try to get out this week after I get my Operation Santa things out -- that's taken up a lot of time and funds right now.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm working on a big box now. I've put in a little of everything. I'm waiting on my friend who has the dog boutique to help me finish filling it up. She just needs to get some things gathered up.  Hopefully I'll get it in the mail by the middle of the week.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is sooo exciting. I feel like its Christmas for me too but will love to see Judy's face when all these wonderful donations start showing up at her house. 
Again, Just have to say, you guys are all the best and so very generous to our Rescues. 
Hugs, Hugs, Hugs, Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Care package on it's way.Got under the weather this week...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Edie, can you just check with Judy that she recieved packages from Amazon? I sent her a few things. Just want to be sure with the holiday rush and all. Thanks.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Edie, can you just check with Judy that she recieved packages from Amazon? I sent her a few things. Just want to be sure with the holiday rush and all. Thanks.


 
Pam, I liked your idea and also send a few things from Amazon - probably later than you thou, but it was estimated to arrive this week.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Judy is getting packages and will check about yours Pam. She is keeping the names and will share a picture of them all under the tree in a few days.
Judy has gotten two more rescues in and one may be pregnant. crazy.
Peli and Bette flew to their new home in Northern Calif. on Saturday and are having a great life getting all the attention.
I sent Judy a little package too this week and hope to get one off to Margaret in the next few days or maybe after the Christmas rush. 
Hugs,Edie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thought I would wait and sent everything after the 1st of the year just to ensure that it doesn't get lost by the post office.

And I think I'll start a new tradition. You know how everytime you get a new outfit, you're supposed to weed out an old outfit? Well, whenever my girls get a new toy, I am going to put a gently used toy aside for rescue.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Thought I would wait and sent everything after the 1st of the year just to ensure that it doesn't get lost by the post office.
> 
> And I think I'll start a new tradition. You know how everytime you get a new outfit, you're supposed to weed out an old outfit? Well, whenever my girls get a new toy, I am going to put a gently used toy aside for rescue.


That's a really good idea. I should start doing that also. 


I sent out a package to Judy today it should arrive within 3 business days.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You guys all have some great idea. Once again you are coming to AMA Rescue's Rescue. This is the best group and cant thank you all often enough. Hugs,Edie


----------

